# Sql Statements automatisch generieren lassen



## hoeft (8. Jul 2005)

Hallo!

Ich brauche in meiner Anwendung Zugriff auf eine Datenbank. Die Anwendung setzt dabei immer solche Statements ab:

_SELECT a,b,c FROM tab;_

Zum einfügen verwendet die Anwendung Statements wie:
*Wenn der Datensatz noch nicht existiert:*
_INSERT INTO tab (a,b,c) VALUES (?,?,?);_

*Wenn er schon existiert:*
_UPDATE tab SET b=?,c=? WHERE a = ?;_

Ich suche jetzt  ein Framework dass den Zugriff auf die Datenbank vereinfacht. Dieses Framework sollte lediglich die Felder übergeben bekommen, die man lesen und schreiben will, und es sollte die entsprechenden SQL-Statements selber generieren. 

Kennt jemand so ein Open-Source Framework?

Danke schonmal,
Höft


----------



## KISS (8. Jul 2005)

castor, hibernate, ... gibt bestimmt noch mehr


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jul 2005)

KISS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> castor, hibernate, ... gibt bestimmt noch mehr


Toplink, Torque, div JDO Implementierungen, ...


----------

